# Smokin brothers pellet smoker



## jasperia (May 4, 2012)

Anyone own or think the Smoking Brothers pellet smokers are worth the price or are there better brands out there that beat them out with a cheaper price tag?


----------



## pops6927 (May 10, 2012)

Do you have more information on them and maybe a photo?


----------

